# 어디에서 삽니까?



## Hyperpolyglot

I know this generally means where do you live, because you have to drop the ㄹ

What if I want to ask where do you buy it in this form? Can this also mean where do you buy it?

어디에서 삽니까?


----------



## Environmentalist

Right.

Both 어디에서 삽니까? and 어디에서 사요? are common ways to ask that question.


----------



## Hyperpolyglot

Environmentalist said:


> Right.
> 
> Both 어디에서 삽니까? and 어디에서 사요? are common ways to ask that question.



But I thought for using where do you live in a less polite form it would be 어디에서 살아요?


----------



## Environmentalist

There must be a bit of confusion to you cause my reply was the answer to you last question.
(I'm sorry about that.)
I'll make it simple and clear.

1. Where do you live? = 어디에 삽니까? (not very common) = 어디에 살아요? (very common)
In this case, you can also use 어디에서 instead of 어디에, 어디에 is much more used.

2. Where do you buy it? = 어디에서 삽니까? (not very common) = 어디에서 사요? (very common) = 어디에서 팔아요? (very common)
The last expression 어디에서 팔아요? may sound strange to you because buy means 사다, not 팔다. Yes, those verbs have the opposite meanings but there is a reason I've written that sentence there. When we Koreans are wondering where we can purchase something, we usually ask either 어디에서 사요? or 어디에서 팔아요?. This is just the way we speak so I've laid out like that for your information.
I Know English native speakers don't usually ask a question like "Where does the stuff sell?" or "Where do they sell that stuff?, but we frequently say "어디에서 팔아요?" in Korea. ^^


----------



## Hit Girl

This is how I say;

Where do you live? - 어디 사세요?

Where do you buy it? - 어디서 사죠? 어디서 사면 되나요?

I realize now I don't use '~니까' form in real life. I usually go with ~요? ~죠?


----------

